# Cane Toad Update



## News Bot (Jan 24, 2010)

*Published On:* 24-Jan-10 12:54 PM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

Cane toad fighters in Australia are upset now that the government is reconsidering the legality of using carbon dioxide to kill the invasive amphibians. They are concerned that it may be cruel, in which case the fighters would have to go back to whacking them with golf clubs. (News source.)

One Australian is looking at the toads as an opportunity to sell toad poison and meat to the Chinese. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 24, 2010)

What a joke.


----------



## zulu (Jan 24, 2010)

*re Cane*

Calm hve things under contol theyll issue takers permitts and export them with royalties,what a mess.


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2010)

Its amusing how stupid ppl are, if you dont want the toad to suffer kill it with blunt trauma, much like killing a rat only more force is needed, you can also hit them in the head with a stick if you arnt unco or too wasted. That said why should they care about cane toads suffering for a short time while its legal to use rat poison and 1080 (not that i have a problem with baiting when its the best option)?

I have often thought about eating them or feeding them to my critters after being skinned and having the venom glands removed. Is it safe to assume the toad would be non toxic with the glands and skin removed?

Does anyone know if they taste good?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 25, 2010)

cris said:


> That said why should they care about cane toads suffering for a short time while its legal to use rat poison and 1080 (not that i have a problem with baiting when its the best option)?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have always brought that argument up whenever someone comments on the right way to kill anything, be it a toad of a rodent... seems like it is fine to lay poisons and walk away, but not to take 4 seconds to kill something.


----------

